# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Tout sur Vista

## La Rédaction

Le nouvel OS de Microsoft sort lundi et pour tous ceux qui se posent plein de questions hyper subtiles, notre Hors Série Spécial Vista est dispo en kiosque dès aujourd'hui. Difficile de résumer le contenu vu que l'on y aborde à peu près tout, de la présentation générale de Vista à la description de l'ensemble de ses fonctionnalités, édition par édition, du matos pour le faire tourner, sans oublier les jeux, cela va de soi. Maintenant, si vous préférez Linux, alors faut surtout pas l'acheter parce qu'on y parle pas du tout de Linux (juste sur une ligne ou deux).

Bon week-end.




 
Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## sticky-fingers

Mouais   ::|:

----------


## JCLB

il marche nickel ce système, testé avec plusieurs jeux.
Ma config:
7800 GTX
AMD 4400 X2    Socket 939
2 GO de XMS Corsair
2*250 GO en Raid 0

----------


## Fullmetal

Bonne initiative   ::):  
Mais Vista ça vaut le coup ? ... ah oké je dois acheter le mag pour le savoir bon

----------


## Mthieu

J'espere que vous parlerai aussi du prix clairement abusif   ::(:

----------


## SSkuLL

Je suppose qu'il n'arrivera en .be que la semaine prochaine ...   ::|:  
Mais sinon la couv' en jette un max ! 
j'adore   ::wub::

----------


## Acteon

y'as pas de dessin de couly,
un ton bien serieux,
une mise en page superbe.
ca ressemble pas trop a un canard pc, m'enfin c'est un hors serie ca doit etre pour ca   ::lol::

----------


## Davwrc

> Il manque le pas, petite coquille sinon pour VISTA
> 
> [Gros Screen là normalement]



 tiens il fait 7°C dehors, c'est pratique Vista même qu'on l'a pas en fait   ::w00t::

----------


## superlapin62

Excellent ce HS/dossier sur Vista !

Je viens de le finir et j'ai appris plein de trucs, merci CanradPC !

Mais ya pas de dessins du lapin crétin, je suis déçu  ::(:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> J'espere que vous parlerai aussi du prix clairement abusif


Ca je vais le hurler sur les toits tant qu'il le faudra :

Quitte à foutre 300 euros dedans, commandez le aux US, pour le même prix vous aurez pas la version familiale basique mais la version Ultimate...

----------


## rOmy

ouaip, je viens de le terminer aussi et je l'ai trouvé très intéressant, même si dans l'ensemble on sent que ce sont des "pro-microsoft" qui parlent, ya pleins de ptites infos utiles

----------


## gripoil

Hoplà! C'est commandé  ::): 

Avec en bonus un HS que j'avais honteusement raté  :^_^:

----------


## Ragondin

les processeurs AMD même pas testé... pas de conseil sur l'achat d'un Vista en particulier... ce canard est un scandale

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Wow , casque noir a renoncer a son week end pour  faire de la pub ?   ::mellow::  
Mouais bon d'accord c'est CPC , mais quand meme ! Le week end c'est sacré !
On travaille pas le jour du sabbat , ni le dibbat ou le lunbat   ::XD::

----------


## lapinos

::(:   mais que c'est ennuyeux à lire, pas de dessins, a part une interview ou le journaliste change ses questions à la saisie pour faire plus drôles...

 :mrgreen:  allez, j'attends votre prochaine édition, en espérant qu'elle sera plus drôle que celle d'il y a 15 jours... 


 ::(:    canrad pc spirit is dead?

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Maintenant, si vous préférez Linux, alors faut surtout pas l'acheter parce qu'on y parle du tout de Linux (juste sur un ligne ou deux).


acheté quand même, juste pour soutenir mon mag préféré   :;):

----------


## Koumal

Je l'ai acheté ce midi,belle couv, et  c'est achement intéressant. (j'en suis à la partie "sécurité" seulement) 

J'ai feuilleté le reste, j'ai hâte de m'y plonger plus en profondeur.

----------


## vantiberium

> y'as pas de dessin de couly,
> un ton bien serieux,
> une mise en page superbe.
> ca ressemble pas trop a un canard pc, m'enfin c'est un hors serie ca doit etre pour ca


Nan, ça s'appelle un publi-communiqué.
Et encore, celui sur Burning Cruisade était illustré...
C'est pourtant bien marqué au dos : "hors série windows vista", "réalisé par canard pc".

Egalement offert en partenariat avec materiel.net pour tout achat de vista.
Voir par exemple :
http://www.materiel.net/details_VistaHBCPC.html

Voilà 4,90 euros qui me resteront grâce dans la gorge..
Loin d'être un candide des réalités économiques de la presse, faut quand même par prendre le lecteur pour un imbécile.

Dommage pour la ligne édito :




> Question : Joystick avait la réputation d'être un magazine vulgaire. Qu'en sera-t-il de Canard PC ?
> 
> You talking to me ? - Bien entendu, il est hors de question de réitérer un tel exercice de style au sein de Canard PC. Notre ligne éditoriale interdit toute forme de grossièreté, y compris dans les langues étrangères - fuck my wife. Nous espérons développer un ton à la fois décalé sur la forme mais très sérieux, à la fois décalé sur la, mais très sérieux sur le fond, forme, sérieux sur le fond. Ca va, ce n'est pas trop décalé là ? Cependant (de la mer), je dois vous laisser, une partie de Company of Heroes m'attend (tacule).


Décalé ?
L'édito de ce hors série est similaire à celui du booklet édité lors de la sortie de Windows 95. Mais ça ne m'avait couté rien.

----------


## Lotto

J'ai lu le HS, bon ben la rédac fait dans le sérieux quoi. N'empeche, j'acheterai Vista quand je changerai de pc !

Par contre je suis déçu, aucun conseil sur quelle version prendre en fonction de l'utilisateur...

----------


## gripoil

Bon je l'ai pas lu puisque je l'ai commandé sur canardplus!
Mais franchement ca me gene en rien un canardpc sérieux! C'est quoi cette vague de ralâge massifs là?
Non parceque bon c'est bien sympathique de dire des conneries tout le temps! Mais ca peut justifier leurs salaires à tous de faire un truc serieux de temps en temps! (c'est ca les gars! PROUVEZ QUE VOUS VALEZ MIEUX QUE LA CONCURENCE!)
Faut pas passer du stade: "Ouah c'est top génial le topic sur stalker" à "Pffff même pas une seule phrase à la con c'est de la merde"
Bon c'est pas l'heure de polémiquer! Toutes facons dans 50 ans la terre va fondre, et dans 3 mois on aura un président minable...

...

...
...

----------


## Pilosite

Vista, c'est cool, mangez en.

----------


## Casque Noir

je reconnais qu'il est moins dans l'esprit de Canard PC, mais c'est voulu. je ne cache pas que c'est l'occasion pour nous de chercher un autre genre de lectorat pour le ramener sur Canard PC. Du coup, le ton est plus "commercial", j'en conviens. 
Mais de là à dire que les 4,9 euros te sont restés en travers de la gorges, je trouve ça, ...presque méchant en fait. Y a pas une page de pub, il y a pleins d'infos intéressantes... on s'est clairement fait chier vu le contexte financier actuel, et là, tu passes derrière en disant que c'est de la merde. 
Moi, personnellement, j'en suis fier de ce hors série. Déçu que pleins de développeurs et Microsoft n'aient pas daigné nous aider d'un iota (interviews plantés, aucune info lâchée parce qu'on est "trop petit"). On n'est même pas invité à la soirée de lancement de Vista si tu veux tout savoir. alors dire que l'on fait du Publi-rédactionnel, je crois rêver ! C'est marrant, en fait, à chaque fois qu'on fait un truc autour d'un produit qui nous enthousiasme, on doit passer pour des vendus. Mais c'est pas grave, on peut te rembourser si tu veuux, tu pourras t'acheter un demi mag chez Future avec  ::):

----------


## Ragondin

tant que le roi du hardware est la... Quel Vista pour les joueurs(ou celui que vous sentez le plus intéressant) et pourquoi pas de test avec des X2 d'AMD ? plzzzz   :;):

----------


## Bullitt

> Le nouvel OS de Microsoft sort lundi et pour tout ceux qui se posent pleins de questions hyper subtiles, notre hors série spécial Vista est di*s*po en kiosque dès aujourd'hui.


Il manque un S à dispo, non ?  :;):

----------


## Casque Noir

> tant que le roi du hardware est la... Quel Vista pour les joueurs(ou celui que vous sentez le plus intéressant) et pourquoi pas de test avec des X2 d'AMD ? plzzzz


L'edition Familiale Premium. C'est vrai qu'on l'a pas dit dans le HS. C'est idiot  ::):  Pour les procs AMD, c'est uniquement par manque de temps, mais le pourcentage de différence est le même entre XP et vista sur un proc AMD (j'ai un X2 et c'est ce que j'ai pu constater)

----------


## Ragondin

> Le Dieu du Hardware a parlé



Merci   :;):

----------


## kastor

Non Non Casque, votre Hors-série il est très bien, les interviews judicieuses. Franchement j'hésitais à l'acheter ce matin avant d'aller chez le libraire(je m'y connais déjà pas mal en Vista et directX 10), puis je l'ai feuilleté un peu et là j'ai découvert qu'il me manquait quelques trucs(beaucoup en fait). 
C'est vrai qu'il y a moins d'humour (même si j'ai découvert quelques petites touches par çi par là) mais ce qu'on perd en blague on le gagne en sérieux.

En tout cas je ne regrette pas l'investissement. Continuez comme ça les gars  :;): 

Tiens au fait petite question : la version business elle est plutôt intégrale ou pro?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ok je retire cke j'ai dit Casque Noir
Mais ne vous eloigner pas trop quand meme du lectorat de base   ::unsure:: 
Sinon je suis un des rares a pas avoir encore acheter ce HS 
Plus je suis sous windows , plus j'ai envie de tester Linux et Mac

----------


## vantiberium

> Mais c'est pas grave, on peut te rembourser si tu veuux, tu pourras t'acheter un demi mag chez Future avec


Non merci.

Je conviens que l'élargissement de la base de lecteurs est votre priorité.
Cependant, n'est-il pas possible de faire un numéro sur Vista de la qualité rédactionnelle et éditoriale similaire au test de Dominon 3, par exemple ?

----------


## gwenladar

> L'edition Familiale Premium. C'est vrai qu'on l'a pas dit dans le HS. C'est idiot  Pour les procs AMD, c'est uniquement par manque de temps, mais le pourcentage de différence est le même entre XP et vista sur un proc AMD (j'ai un X2 et c'est ce que j'ai pu constater)


Tiens ca ferais bien sur la news sur le HS ca , en edit, vu que c'est pos ecrit dans le HS et que plein de gens semble raler a cause da ce..

(mon libraire habituel ne l'avait pas encore mis en rayons...donc ca attendra lundi pour moi)

----------


## --Lourd--

Hey la rédac je peut venir vous faire un bisous ? Hein ? hein ?

----------


## Sim's

Est ce qu'on peut le pirater facilement ?  :^_^:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Tiens ca ferais bien sur la news sur le HS ca , en edit, vu que c'est pos ecrit dans le HS et que plein de gens semble raler a cause da ce..
> 
> (mon libraire habituel ne l'avait pas encore mis en rayons...donc ca attendra lundi pour moi)


On le dit dans le prochain CPC

----------


## Wazatiste

> Est ce qu'on peut le pirater facilement ?


Pour le moment, il l'est (activation sous 30 jours court-circuité) et il ne faut pas se leurrer, quoi que MS fasse, y'aura toujours des petits malins pour briser les défenses d'une manière ou d'une autre.

Après, j'avoue que j'en ai marre de faire le tipiak et que j'économiserai bien pour m'acheter un ultimate aux states (290€) mais bon, d'ici à ce que j'ai les sous...

A propos, quid de la limitation par rapport au hardware ? Quand on change de CM, on l'a dans l'os ? (humour humour)

----------


## gwenladar

> .....
> A propos, quid de la limitation par rapport au hardware ? Quand on change de CM, on l'a dans l'os ? (humour humour)



limitation a 10 reactivations

EDIT : ah ben appareemnt plus, d'apres le HS :P

----------


## Rédé

> limitation a 10 reactivation
> Une reactivation n'est necessaire quen changeant la Cm ou un DD
> 
> http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite...n-vista-19942/
> 
> (enfin j en suis restez a ca moi, a confirmer donc)


Non, cf le HS page 26 : "...la firme a finalement abandonné l'idée même du bridage..."

----------


## ducon

> Maintenant, si vous préférez Linux, alors faut surtout pas l'acheter parce qu'on y parle pas du tout de Linux (juste sur un ligne ou deux).


Si, pour : Se renseigner sur l’ennemi, Savoir si c’est mieux qu’avant, Donner des sous à CanardPC.

----------


## gwenladar

> Non, cf le HS page 26 : "...la firme a finalement abandonné l'idée même du bridage..."


desole, mais comme je l'ecris, moi il l'avait pas mis en rayon, donc je l'ai pas lu...

bon c'est cool, je vais pouvoir passer a vista l'esprit tranquille

----------


## francou008

Moi j'ai lu ça avant de monter sur scene (  :B):  ), j'ai été déçu de pas trouver de dessins de couly, par contre l'installation de vista m'a bien fais marrer.

----------


## gwenladar

> ...
> On le dit dans le prochain CPC


Qui sort le 1er fevrier 3€80 chez tout bon libraire. 
CPC N°143 avec une reportage sur Two Worlds

Achetez le!

----------


## Guijaune

> Si, pour : Se renseigner sur l’ennemi, Savoir si c’est mieux qu’avant, Donner des sous à CanardPC.


Pareil, et je ne rate jamais un HS de mon canard favoris de toute façon. Et puis j'ai beau travailler à Mandriva, rien ne vaut un Windows quand tu veux jouer sur PC.  ::ninja::

----------


## Marou75

Bravo pour ce mag
Tres agreable à lire et surtout largement superieur au dossier de L'ordinateur individuel du mois de fevrier

----------


## VosT

> Maintenant, si vous préférez Linux, alors faut surtout pas l'acheter parce qu'on y parle pas du tout de Linux (juste sur *UNE* ligne ou deux).
> Bon week-end



J'attends toujours vos propositions d'emploi pour être correcteur chez CPC   :B):

----------


## Arcadia94

Merci a toute la redac pour ce HS. EN effet, il repond a mes attentes et le plus important, il repond a mes questions. En effet, je comptais peut etre franchir le pas, maintenant je sais quoi faire.

Maintenant, il est vrai que l'ecriture (si je puis dire) est plus sérieuse, qu'il manque des dessins de Couly, mais je respect votre choix (du moment que CPC ne change pas lui  :P ).

Dans l'ensemble, je remercie d'ailleurs toute la redac pour la qualité du magasine depuis ses débuts (mortel d'ailleurs le papier glacé, ca fait plus classieux et c'est meilleur au toucher   :;):  ), pour votre franchise, pour votre site internet et pour nous proposer un prix non abusif malgré tout.

Je suis un lecteur assidu depuis la première heure, et j'ai d'ailleurs prit conscience, grace a votre edito dernier, de la necessité de m'abonner pour vous soutenir. J'ai d'ailleurs preparé ce qu'il faut le faire.

Donc, pour 2007, je vous souhaite plein de reussite, et j'espere que vous continuerez sur votre lancée   ::wub::

----------


## b0b0

Un canard pc trop sérieux, ça me dérange, ça devient un magazine comme un autre (un petit peu mieux peut être), 
de toute façon c'est toujours la même, au début on sort du lot puis on rentre dans un moule et on devient banal :/ Espérons que ce ne sera pas la cas pour cpc.
Désolais de faire mon Gynsu ©, mais c'est ce que je pense; ce qui est bien dans cpc, c'est  la liberté qu'on les rédacteurs à pouvoir délirer sur leurs articles ...

----------


## Dona

> Un canard pc trop sérieux, ça me dérange, ça devient un magazine comme un autre (un petit peu mieux peut être), 
> de toute façon c'est toujours la même, au début on sort du lot puis on rentre dans un moule et on devient banal :/ Espérons que ce ne sera pas la cas pour cpc.
> Désolais de faire mon Gynsu ©, mais c'est ce que je pense; ce qui est bien dans cpc, c'est  la liberté qu'on les rédacteurs à pouvoir délirer sur leurs articles ...


J'espère que t'es pas sérieux là, parce que d'une part ce n'est qu'un hors sujet et d'autre part leur début ça date pas d'hier hein, ils gardent le même ton depuis plus de dix ans, donc au début il sortait du lot et maintenant ça continue. Faut arrêter la paranoia hein ^^

----------


## The Lurker

> Un canard pc trop sérieux, ça me dérange, ça devient un magazine comme un autre (un petit peu mieux peut être), 
> de toute façon c'est toujours la même, au début on sort du lot puis on rentre dans un moule et on devient banal :/ Espérons que ce ne sera pas la cas pour cpc.
> Désolais de faire mon Gynsu ©, mais c'est ce que je pense; ce qui est bien dans cpc, c'est  la liberté qu'on les rédacteurs à pouvoir délirer sur leurs articles ...


Bon, ils ont déjà expliqué les raisons du ton un peu sérieux de ce numéro donc on se passera volontier de lire tous les deux messages la même prose sur le manque d'humour du hors-série Vista.

----------


## b0b0

> J'espère que t'es pas sérieux là, parce que d'une part ce n'est qu'un hors sujet et d'autre part leur début ça date pas d'hier hein, ils gardent le même ton depuis plus de dix ans, donc au début il sortait du lot et maintenant ça continue. Faut arrêter la paranoia hein ^^


désolais mais moi je commence à lacher, j'achete plus tous les numéros, spour ça que je dis ça :/

----------


## HellBoy

Casque, je suis souvent très acerbe, mais là je dis : <-PUB !  ::wub::   
çà transpire l'effort, le sérieux, mais sans pour autant renier le style CPC (lisez et vous verrez).

Perso, j'avais vraiment besoin de retrouver un peu de sérieux, et là c'est fait en douceur.

Alors pour 4,90€ franchement c'est donné.

Merci beaucoup   :;):

----------


## Marty

> (mortel d'ailleurs le papier glacé, ca fait plus classieux et c'est meilleur au toucher   ),


Je trouve l'intéret du papier glacé limité personnelement.
C'est plutot ce qui est ecrit dessus qui m'importe, et la dessus il n'y a pas grand chose a redire. C'est du bon boulot !   ::):

----------


## Dona

> désolais mais moi je commence à lacher, j'achete plus tous les numéros, spour ça que je dis ça :/


Faut t'abonner c'est plus simple et ça revient mois cher :P

----------


## lapinos

Casque: en fait on se rends pas bien compte, mais ca vous a pris combien de temps pour le faire ce HS?
 je viens de le finir, ca a du être carrément super chiant de compiler toutes ces infos...

Moi ce qui ressort de Vista, c'est que c'est une repompe des meilleurs idées de MacOs X, y a même l'Arexx de l'amiga dedans. ca peut être pas mal du tout...

pareil vais attendre de changer de bécane...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je trouve l'intéret du papier glacé limité personnelement.


En plus il brûle pas bien.
HE, me cognez pas ! Je le lis avant quand même !
Celà dit, les HS, je les brûle pas  :;): .
Très très bon numéro  ::): .

----------


## tenshu

A quand le HS sur Linusque 
qui a pas mal évolué c'est derniers mois faut il le rappeler?

Sinon évidemment vista caylemal, John Carmack doit pleurer du sang en voyant les piètre performance OpenGL
Tout comme les linuxien qui apprécient les quake et doom sous leur OS libre comme le vent ...

----------


## Coockie_jr

Ca m'a l'aire sympa ce HS   ::):  
Y'a combien de pages ?

----------


## Ethomit

Idem je l'ai acheté et je trouve ce Hors Série très bien fait et complet. Bravo à la rédaction   :;):

----------


## sieg66

lol sur un sujet (unique en plus) comme vista je vois pas comment on pouvait s'attendre à ce que ce soit matière à déconnade. Y a des oufs.

----------


## ducon

> A quand le HS sur Linusque


Achète plutôt Planète Linux ou Linux Pratique, non ?

----------


## sissi

> Achète plutôt Planète Linux ou Linux Pratique, non ?


Pourquoi faire?Je vous rappelle que la litterature  propagandiste pro-linuxienne est interdite par mr Gates(petite priere en son honneur) et que nous devons tous acheter son nouvel OS car il nous l'offre avec amour.C'est un don du ciel ce superbe homme qu'est  Bill Gates!
NON!!,c'est le ciel qui est un don de Bill Gates.  ::lol::

----------


## ducon

Alors, c’est encore pire si la presse non-Linux fait un hors-série sur Linux, ou alors il faudrait y lire à chaque page que Linux tue des chatons et pue des pieds, ou il faudrait y trouver plein d’erreurs de tous ordres comme le spécial Conseils d’expert de l’été dernier (quelle bouse).

----------


## GloP

> Déçu que pleins de développeurs et Microsoft n'aient pas daigné nous aider d'un iota (interviews plantés, aucune info lâchée parce qu'on est "trop petit"). On n'est même pas invité à la soirée de lancement de Vista si tu veux tout savoir. alors dire que l'on fait du Publi-rédactionnel, je crois rêver !


Ca c'est pas normal. Enfin on peut comprendre qu'ils soient un peu occupes pour le lancement et que toute la presse, y compri grand public, leur tombe dessus en meme temps ce qui doit etre un peu infernal, mais on doit pouvoir faire mieux que ca, ou au moins essayer. La prochaine fois que tu rencontres un mur comme ca a MS je ne peux que t'encourager a contacter les devs MS que tu as sous la main par un PM sur ce site (hint) meme si ils bossent pas sur Vista ou pas a MS France. Il y a des contacts qui peuvent se mettre en place et on peut faire passer un message. Si je garantis pas de pouvoir faire quelque chose au moins on peut essayer.

----------


## mnemotion

hop, juste une petite pierre a l'edifice : bon HS, assez bien foutu, aurait tout a fait sa place dans une parution plus " professionnelle " ou orientée grand public/power users... par contre, a part fish, y'a pas grand chose de canardpc dedans...

y'a pas de vrais morceaux d'idiots  ::(: 

les 42 premieres pages ( puisque j'en suis la ^^ ) sont ok pour un PCmag, un l'ordinateur individuel ou un SVM, mais bon, si on a pas un interet immédiat pour vista ( genre changeage de pc dans incessament sous pas longtemps ), on se fait quand meme un peu chier quoi :/

canard spirit iz daid. :/

ceci etant, a part le manque de canard spirit, ca reste un tres bon HS.




> Si mais ça repose aussi de faire un truc sérieux de temps à autres. Faire un hors série marrant sur un seul et même thème, c'est très très difficile et surtout très fatiguant. Essayez d'écrire un "sketch" de 96 pages... Et puis de montrer que l'on peut faire aussi bien que d'autres mags plus "sérieux" comme l'OI ou SVM doté de gros moyens, ça flatte notre notre égo 
> On le dit dans le prochain CPC




ah bah alors dans ce cas, soit rassuré, s'il perds un peu l'esprit canard au profit du commercial ( j'avais pas tout lu tout le beau topicsme   :<_<:   ), vous faites - a mon sens en tout cas - au moins aussi bien voir mieux que l'OI et SVM...

je viens de me taper au petit reveil 42 pages d'affilé, c'est quand meme significatif ( deja, rien que le fait de me voir lire...  :^_^:  ), c'est pas chez l'OI ou chez SVM que je me taperais 42 pages d'un coup... ni 42 pages tout court d'ailleurs... ^^

ah, et encore moins au petit reveil, un dimanche matin :D


dans mes bras canard   ::lol::

----------


## Ukail

Si Microsoft ignore les petites parutions, rien nous empêche de leur expédier une pétition pour que ce genre chose ne se reproduise pas (on se demande bien quand mais bon). 
Il y a plus de 5 000 membres inscrits sur le forum, j'ignore quelle proportion participera, mais on doit pouvoir atteindre un nombre intéressant de signatures ... (avec annonce sur le site Web ..)
Là ça pourrait peut être faire bouger les choses ?

En tout cas merci la rédac pour ce HS, ignorez les critiques "trop commercial, bande de vendus etc etc ...", la seule question importante est "le contenu est il bon ?" Déconne ou pas, pour moi c'est le cas.

Ukl

----------


## Spartan

Hors-Série acheté hier soir en allant voir le rugby.
Très bien rédigé, très pro. Peut-être un poil trop sérieux, mais au moins le hors-série couvre bien tout le sujet.
Du bon boulot.

----------


## olivarius

Je le trouve excellent ce hors série.   ::wub::  Félicitation !
Vraiment beaucoup de contenu et de qualité. J'apprécie particulièrement les interviews.
C'est un bon investissement.

----------


## b0b0

> Faut t'abonner c'est plus simple et ça revient mois cher :P


Ouais j'y réfléchis

----------


## Kalyst

Un truc que je ne comprends pas vraiment, si vous pouviez me donner de vraies reponses courtes :

Pourquoi raler contre le prix et ne pas passer sur du libre (gratuit ou non), vu qu'il n'y a que la question du jeu qui peut poser probleme (et encore, avec des solutions payantes comme Crossover, on est pas mal à l'abris). Personnellement je joue plutot sur console, ce qui me permet de plus de ne pas me prendre la tete avec des upgrades hardware.

Reste la solution de garder un XP ou un 2000 pour jouer, en dual boot ou en virtualisation.

Il me semble ainsi faire de sacrées économies.

Merci de vos réponses, j'aimerai comprendre ( ^^)

----------


## Rédé

> ...
> y'a pas de vrais morceaux d'idiots 
> 
> les 42 premieres pages ( puisque j'en suis la ^^ ) sont ok pour un PCmag, un l'ordinateur individuel ou un SVM, mais bon, si on a pas un interet immédiat pour vista ( genre changeage de pc dans incessament sous pas longtemps ), on se fait quand meme un peu chier quoi :/
> 
> canard spirit iz daid. :/
> ....


Ben cela doit quand même faire longtemps que tu n'as pas lu un SVM. 
Même si on ne retrouve pas les vannes à 2 balles de CPC, le ton est laaaaargement différent de ce que tu peux trouver dans SVM. Je n'ai jamais vu SVM partir en sucette sur la description d'une installation "mise à jour"...

----------


## Hillz

J'ai sans doute pas tout suivi, mais quand y a un HS, ça remplace un numéro CPC normal? Donc là il va s'écouler un mois entre les deux canards plein de news et de tests   ::huh::  
Zut, alors...

----------


## Ragondin

> J'ai sans doute pas tout suivi, mais quand y a un HS, ça remplace un numéro CPC normal? Donc là il va s'écouler un mois entre les deux canards plein de news et de tests   
> Zut, alors...


non je crois pas... ou alors misère

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, Hors série, c'est hors série, ça veut dire hors du cours normal du magazine.
Ca ne remplace pas un numéro, et c'es taussi pour ça qu'ils ne font pas partie de l'abonnement.

----------


## Arcadia94

> J'ai sans doute pas tout suivi, mais quand y a un HS, ça remplace un numéro CPC normal? Donc là il va s'écouler un mois entre les deux canards plein de news et de tests   
> Zut, alors...


Le prochain CPC sort le 1er fevrier l'ami, donc no soucy   :;):

----------


## Guest

> J'attends toujours vos propositions d'emploi pour être correcteur chez CPC


Tu fais encore trop de fautes  ::): 

Sinon faut que je me l'achète ce hors série, Vista va être une évolution obligatoire, autant en savoir le max dessus.

----------


## mnemotion

> Ben cela doit quand même faire longtemps que tu n'as pas lu un SVM. 
> Même si on ne retrouve pas les vannes à 2 balles de CPC, le ton est laaaaargement différent de ce que tu peux trouver dans SVM. Je n'ai jamais vu SVM partir en sucette sur la description d'une installation "mise à jour"...



c'est vrai que ca fait un petit bout de temps que j'ai pas touché un SVM... canard c'mieux, c'pour ca   ::lol::

----------


## The Lurker

> Un truc que je ne comprends pas vraiment, si vous pouviez me donner de vraies reponses courtes :
> 
> Pourquoi raler contre le prix et ne pas passer sur du libre (gratuit ou non), vu qu'il n'y a que la question du jeu qui peut poser probleme (et encore, avec des solutions payantes comme Crossover, on est pas mal à l'abris). Personnellement je joue plutot sur console, ce qui me permet de plus de ne pas me prendre la tete avec des upgrades hardware.
> 
> Reste la solution de garder un XP ou un 2000 pour jouer, en dual boot ou en virtualisation.
> 
> Il me semble ainsi faire de sacrées économies.
> 
> Merci de vos réponses, j'aimerai comprendre ( ^^)


Et quand les jeux dx10 seront bien implantés, on fera comment avec notre XP qui ne gère que dx9.0 ? Sans attendre l'implantation définitive de tels jeux y'a aussi ceux qui veulent jouer en dx10 aux prochains jeux qui eux tourneront en dx9.0 et 10.
Puis dans ton explication tu te compliques la vie pour rien. Tu nous conseille de passer sur du libre pour ne pas payer Vista et de garder XP en dual boot pour pouvoir jouer tranquille. Dans ce cas pourquoi ne pas tout simplement rester sous XP comme on le fait pour l'instant ?

----------


## Khraya

> Merci de vos réponses, j'aimerai comprendre ( ^^)


Quand Linux aura la maturité de Windows on en reparlera. En attendant, je n'ai pas à édité un .conf pour faire fonctionner une appli', je n'ai pas à me dépatouiller comme un diable pour faire fonctionner correctement l'accélération MPEG2 sur ma carte graphique, je n'ai pas à me prendre la tête avec des dépendances à la con, je n'ai pas à toucher au kernel pour prendre en compte mon nouveau matériel, ....

----------


## Charal

Franchement les gars, vous l'avez pas lu le HS ou quoi? C'est clair qu'au début on se dit que c'est tout sérieux machin ça fait bizarre, mais c'est bourré de blagues de merde toute les 3 pages (" au commencement Cousteau", énorme!!) et finalement l'esprit CPC y est, en plus vicieux pour les couilles molles nouveaux lecteurs, parce que tapis dans l'ombre au fond à droite. Aprés c'est sur qu'il y a moins de bite couille que dans le CPC bi*hebdomadaire* . L'édito du dernier numéro est en ce sens aussi énorme  :P 

Viva CPC   ::lol::

----------


## Eld

> un bon gros troll


 joli !

----------


## morgul

Il est très intéressant ce Hors série spécial Vista, et puis je trouve ca normal que le ton soit un peu plus serieux quand on parle d'un système d'exploitation  :;):  . Voila je le trouve vraiment très complet, a part qu'il manque des informations a propos des prix et puis notamment des différences entre les versions complètes et oem. Et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à la question essentielle que je me pose   ::unsure::  : est ce qu'il vaut mieux installer la version 32bits ou la 64bits  ::blink::

----------


## Guest

> Aprés c'est sur qu'il y a moins de bite couille que dans le CPC bi*hebdomadaire* . L'édito du dernier numéro est en ce sens aussi énorme  :P 
> 
> Viva CPC


Ah, il sort deux fois par semaine maintenant?

On dit bimensuel.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Ah, il sort deux fois par semaine maintenant?
> 
> On dit bimensuel.


  ::XD::   bihebdomadaire mdr

----------


## ericd

courrez l acheter ,il est tres complet et donne beaucoup de reponses importantes ,merci canard pc !!

----------


## b0b0

> courrez l acheter ,il est tres complet et donne beaucoup de reponses importantes ,merci canard pc !!


Haa pas bête la stratégie, de créer un multi pour dire que le journal il est génial, il est fort ce boulon  ::ninja::

----------


## Khraya

> joli !


Je ne vois aucun troll mais un simple constat.

----------


## Dj_gordon

Je viens d'acheter ce HS, et même si'l ny a pas de dessins de lapin à l'intérieur, je le trouve très bien.

 ::wub::  
BRAVO !!!
 ::wub::

----------


## Popy

> Non, Hors série, c'est hors série, ça veut dire hors du cours normal du magazine.
> Ca ne remplace pas un numéro, et c'es taussi pour ça qu'ils ne font pas partie de l'abonnement.



Oué mais non en fait   ::ninja::  
je m'explique : moi trés feignant moi pas sortir quand froid etre dehors alors moi prés à payer plus cher pour
- avoir dans l'abonnement les hors série 
- moins voir pas de pub 

Sinon pour le hors série moi j'apprécie votre boulot continuer

----------


## Tiax

Ils expliquent pour qui la version Ultimate peut être intéressante?

----------


## Kalyst

> Et quand les jeux dx10 seront bien implantés, on fera comment avec notre XP qui ne gère que dx9.0 ? Sans attendre l'implantation définitive de tels jeux y'a aussi ceux qui veulent jouer en dx10 aux prochains jeux qui eux tourneront en dx9.0 et 10.
> Puis dans ton explication tu te compliques la vie pour rien. Tu nous conseille de passer sur du libre pour ne pas payer Vista et de garder XP en dual boot pour pouvoir jouer tranquille. Dans ce cas pourquoi ne pas tout simplement rester sous XP comme on le fait pour l'instant ?


Je ne conseille rien, je pose une question ( ^^)

Quand a ne pas rester sous XP, pour un autre systeme (linux, vista ou autre), c'est pour profiter des nouvelles fonctionnalités d'un OS moderne. Enfin il me semble que c'est ce que tout un chacun cherche dans un nouvel OS.

Edit: je reformule ma question de maniere plus simple: Quelle est votre motivation pour acheter un Vista, à part pour le Direct10 ?

( ;^^)

----------


## sieg66

Moi qui ne comptait pas l'acheter parce que j'étais sûr que le sujet serait c... comme la mort, du coup j'ai bien envie de l'acheter rien que pour juger si c'est vraiment aussi déprimant qu'un pc mag ou micro je sais pas quoi.

----------


## Rédé

> ...
> Edit: je reformule ma question de maniere plus simple: Quelle est votre motivation pour acheter un Vista, à part pour le Direct10 ?
> 
> ( ;^^)


Aucune autre motivation que directX10 pour moi.

----------


## The Lurker

> Moi qui ne comptait pas l'acheter parce que j'étais sûr que le sujet serait c... comme la mort, du coup j'ai bien envie de l'acheter rien que pour juger si c'est vraiment aussi déprimant qu'un pc mag ou micro je sais pas quoi.


Non, quoi qu'en disent certains, il reste des pointes d'humour de-ci de-là. En tous cas, même s'il y en a moins que dans le bi-mensuel, il en reste suffisament pour se rendre compte qu'on ne lit pas un mag' quelconque.

----------


## Rédé

Tout à fait d'accord avec mon voisin du dessus.
HS bien écrit, belle mise en page du padawan de Tarace (qui du coup est passé djidaïlle ?), beaucoup moins chiant qu'un quelconque SVM ou OI... et l'info est là.

----------


## Hillz

> Le prochain CPC sort le 1er fevrier l'ami, donc no soucy


OK, OK. Mais il sort quand maintenant CPC? Parceque le premier est sorti vendredi 12 janvier. Donc je m'attendais à trouver le nouveau le vendredi 27. Il sort le 1er février soit un jeudi... Donc c'est pas très clair.

Ah on me dit dans l'oreillete qu'il est écrit dans  l'édito du dernier numéro de 2006 que CPC sortira les 1er et 15 de chaque mois (sauf jours fériés, etc...). OK. C'est bon  :mrgreen:

----------


## bounty_fraise

Bon bah j'ai pas pu résister longtemps. Sitôt l'annonce de parution sur canaplus.com, sitôt dans le kioske. 

Premier constat : 

Pas de pub ! Alors ça, ça me sidère ! Comme ça se fait ? Même pas sur la 4ème de couverture ? On vous a laché ? Les annonceurs réservent leurs crédits aux gros titres biens familiaux pour ce lancement de Vista ?

Comment vous l'avez financé ce canard ? Les étrennes de Noël ? 

Autre constat : c'est très classe, super pro... et c'est le premier dans les kioskes à présenter un panorama aussi complet sur Vista. Avant tout le monde (si je me trompe pas)... Ca c'est la claque ! En plus, le ton plutôt neutre par rapport à CPC va piquer un max de part de marché aux autres mags !

Trop fort CPC !  On sent la démarche marketing derrière tout ça ! Y a pas de raison, arrêtez de râler parce q'uil n'y a pas de lapins et grosses blagues qui tachent, CPC est en train de conquérir le monde sans en avoir l'air !!!

----------


## leolio

> je reformule ma question de maniere plus simple: Quelle est votre motivation pour acheter un Vista, à part pour le Direct10 ?
> 
> ( ;^^)


Personnelement, je pense rapidemment passer sous linux (je suis deja en dual boot) des que j'aurais reglé le souci du jeu, qui est pour moi LA faiblesse des distribs linux.
Et je n'attend pas directx10 avec autant d'impatience que certains, parce que, certe, le fait que le jeu soit beau, c'est cool, mais moi c'est pas les graphismes qui m'interessent dans un jeu (je joue toujours à Fallout, alors vous savez les graphismes hein...). 
Mais pour quand meme defendre Vista, je dirai juste un mot: simplicité. Tout est plus simple sous windows quand meme (enfin beaucoup de chose) quand on veut pas trifouiller, ou qu'on ne s'y connait pas trop. Les multiples drivers intégrés, tu installes un truc, tu peux l'utiliser de suite...etc ... (et surtout les drivers des cartes ATI qui sont un peu nazes sous linux Grrr). Et comme disait je ne sais plus qui (désolé pour celui la^^).

J'ai pas une reelle envie de passer sous Vista (bien qu'a la lecture du HS, tout ceci m'a l'air assez alechant), mais faut quand meme avouer que pour un utilisateur lambda, windows c'est quand meme pas si mal.

----------


## ducon

> Quand Linux aura la maturité de Windows on en reparlera.


C’est marrant, mais il a fallu Vista pour que Windows arrive à la cheville d’Unix pour la gestion de la mémoire.




> En attendant, je n'ai pas à édité un .conf pour faire fonctionner une appli',


Je n’ai jamais réussi à savoir où étaient les fichiers de configuration des applications sous Windows.
Au moins, un fichier de configuration est lisible par n’importe quel crétin (dont moi), et comporte bien plus d’options qu’une liste de boutons.




> je n'ai pas à me dépatouiller comme un diable pour faire fonctionner correctement l'accélération MPEG2 sur ma carte graphique,


Moi non plus, merci C. Marillat.




> je n'ai pas à me prendre la tête avec des dépendances à la con,


Moi non plus, merci _apt_.
Au fait, tu n’as jamais installé une application dans Windows qui t’a foutu en l’air les bibliothèques d’une autre ?




> je n'ai pas à toucher au kernel pour prendre en compte mon nouveau matériel, ....


Ça m’étonnerait. Chez XP, les pilotes sont dans le noyau.
Au fait, je ne touche jamais à mon noyau sauf le jour où je change ma carte mère où j’ai besoin de changer le nom de quelques modules (et c’est d’ailleurs la seule chose que je touche).

----------


## Kalyst

> J'ai pas une réelle envie de passer sous Vista (bien qu'a la lecture du HS, tout ceci m'a l'air assez alléchant), mais faut quand même avouer que pour un utilisateur lambda, windows c'est quand même pas si mal.


L'intégration des drivers et les automatisations des différentes partie du système sont remarquablement plus aboutie désormais sous Linux, même si cela est récent. Chez 10 lambda que j'ai passé sous Linux (Ubuntu 6.10), personne ne m'appelle pour quoique ce soit. Quand je repense aux temps Windows... j'avais l'empreinte du téléphone sur l'oreille. En parenthèse, je rajouterai que la prochaine version Ubuntu proposera les librairies propriétaires (codecs, drivers) en standard, à l'aide d'une option.

Cela dit, un peu trop hors sujet a mon gout il est vrai, j'ai ma réponse; Direct10.

Je vais lire ce HS avec intérêt.

Bonne fin de weekend à tous. ( ^^)/

----------


## b0b0

Moi je suis toujours sur windows 95, et je suis pas près de changer de version !

----------


## ElGato

Ouais mais Vista est nazi.

TUUUUT Point Godwin, zut alors, lock.


Osef des OS autres que Vista: visiblement le HS n'en parle pas, et ceux qui veulent essayer autres choses ont le droit de se démerder grâce à Google. Les autres ont le droit d'arrêter de croire que leurs arguments sur la gestion de la mémoire, le nombre de boutons de la souris ou la gestion du protocole 556JHKX-4bis nous intéressent dans ce topic.

Pour la peine, je cours acheter le HS demain.

----------


## Khraya

> L'intégration des drivers et les automatisations des différentes partie du système sont remarquablement plus aboutie désormais sous Linux, même si cela est récent. Chez 10 lambda que j'ai passé sous Linux (Ubuntu 6.10), personne ne m'appelle pour quoique ce soit. Quand je repense aux temps Windows... j'avais l'empreinte du téléphone sur l'oreille. En parenthèse, je rajouterai que la prochaine version Ubuntu proposera les librairies propriétaires (codecs, drivers) en standard, à l'aide d'une option.


 T'as réussi à me faire rire à un point que t'imagines pas. Sinon, on peut mettre un utilisateur lambda sur n'importe quel OS, il dira rien. Ce n'est pas pour autant une preuve qu'on est bien en face d'un OS moderne ! Ah et ton standard pour les librairies, ça changera quoi ? Les autres versions de Linux auront toujours leurs propres standard, je te le rappelle  ::): 

 Ralala, ces évangélistes Linuxiens, c'est fou les mythomanies/hallucinations qu'ils peuvent écrire !

----------


## Flappie

Merci à l'équipe de CPC pour ce Hors Série très bien fourni. Et merci à Casque pour avoir confirmé que Vista Famille Premium est le plus à même de satisfaire les joueurs sans se faire (trop) traire  ::):

----------


## Eld

j'vais t'dire lol

----------


## ducon

> Tu défends honorablement ton système, c'est bien.


Non, je corrige quelques inexactitudes.




> Mais c'est peine perdu.


Il ne s’agit pas d’un concours de bites, parce que de toutes façons, je bats toute la rédaction à moi tout seul.




> Ton APT par exemple, je l'ai sur toutes les versions imaginables de Linux ? Non ? Zut alors


Pas plus que tu n’as le pare-feu de Microsoft sur toutes les versions imaginables de Windows. Zut alors.




> Quand j'ai voulu installer ma carte mère VIA (avec circuit vidéo intégré VIA) sous W2K, j'ai juste eu à lancer un exécutable. Sous Linux je devais toucher au kernel !


Wabon, je n’ai rien eu à faire de plus que d’écrire une ligne dans un fichier, du temps où j’avais une carte VIA. C’est vrai que c’est plus dur encore que de lancer un exécutable.




> Rien à dire, c'est le plus simple des OS.


 ::mellow::

----------


## Guest

> Il ne s’agit pas d’un concours de bites, parce que de toutes façons, je bats toute la rédaction à moi tout seul.


Mais tu perds au concours de couilles...  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon là j'installe Ubuntu. Une envie soudaine, je sais pas... Pour m'occuper.

----------


## The Lurker

> Sinon là j'installe Ubuntu. Une envie soudaine, je sais pas... Pour m'occuper.


Excellente idée. A l'occasion dis nous ce que ça apporte.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> J'espere que vous parlerai aussi du prix clairement abusif


Non, 4.90€ , je ne trouve pas ça abusif...

----------


## Jolaventur

moi je le trouve très bien ce HS 

certe moins dans l'esprit CPC mais bon un truc serieux sur quelque chose d'aussi important c'est pas si mal 


manque les dessins s'tout

----------


## LeBabouin

Oooooh la belle nouvelle page de post!

Nickel le HS, presqu'autant que les deux autres (car un peu moins technique). Même si c'est plus sérieux que CPC, il y a quand même un ton très sympa et je m'éclate à le lire.

Je l'ai pas encore fini, mais j'ai l'impression qu'à part le kernel, ya pas grand chose de révolutionnaire dans Vista. Un bout de la RAM sur USB, 'tain la honte comme progrès technique. Et l'aero, si ça c'est pas de daube, je me les mange. (j'ai même pas de fond d'écran, le skin Windows 2000, je fais tout pour alléger au max, surtout ne pas polluer mes beaux composants). Les widgets oh putain, ça doit bouffer ça, non? Bref j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont entassé un bric-à-brac (IE7, Defender, Sysinternal, WM11, widgets...) avec un coup de peinture dessus pour impressionner.    

Mon PC me sert surtout à jouer, alors au vu des tests de la fin, je n'ai aucun intérêt à acheter Vista maintenant. Quand tous les jeux seront en dx10, M$ sortira son prochain OS, donc je fais l'impasse. (de t'façons le prochain, ce sera big brother, je l'achèterai pas non plus).

Bon, à part ça, merci d'éxister, ça serait triste sans CPC.

----------


## GloP

> C’est marrant, mais il a fallu Vista pour que Windows arrive à la cheville d’Unix pour la gestion de la mémoire.


Hahahahahaha. Elle est bonne!
Merde c'etait serieux? On va te conseiller de au mieux te renseigner un peu mieux, au pire prendre quelque cours de systemes operatoires. Ou des cours d'ethique. Au choix.


Ce qui est bien c'est que n'importe quel sujet sur windows se transforme en trollage + publicité ehontée pour linux/mac/beos. Par les meme qui sortent du bois a la moindre occase pour refourguer leur came. Vous voyez les utilisateurs win aller pourrir tous les threads sur linux de "bhouha stropnul linux ca c'est trop mieux sous win"? Faut pas se lasser facilement au moins...

----------


## ducon

> Hahahahahaha. Elle est bonne!


Merci. *tzim boum*




> Merde c'etait serieux?


À moitié, et encore.
Arrête de prendre toutes mes interventions sur Windows au premier degré.

----------


## Khraya

> Pas plus que tu n'as le pare-feu de Microsoft sur toutes les versions imaginables de Windows. Zut alors.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Wabon, je n'ai rien eu à faire de plus que d'écrire une ligne dans un fichier, du temps où j'avais une carte VIA. C'est vrai que c'est plus dur encore que de lancer un exécutable.


Il existe un seul Windows pour un kernel donné. Donc pour ce kernel les outils sont les mêmes. Sur Linux ? Mouahaha  ::): 

Et pour ta carte VIA, ça me rapelle un site : http://www.chezmoicamarche.org/

Ralala, ces trolls.

----------


## ducon

> Il existe un seul Windows pour un kernel donné. Donc pour ce kernel les outils sont les mêmes.


Tu réponds à côté : je causais du pare-feu Microsoft. Tu ne vas pas me dire qu’ils sont incapables de compiler leur pare-feu pour Windows 98 ou pour MS-DOS 1.0.




> Et pour ta carte VIA, ça me rapelle un site : http://www.chezmoicamarche.org/


Hé ho, un peu de respect, j’ai eu une carte mère avec du VIA dessus, alors respect, quarante miyions de morts, hein.




> Ralala, ces trolls.


À qui le dis-tu. :mrgreen:
Cela dit, j’ai une impression plus favorable pour Vista que pour les autres versions de Windows, j’ai déjà écrit un message pour le dire.

----------

